# Heartland Goat Meat Association



## Maci (Mar 26, 2010)

South Dakota, North Dakota, and Minnisota have started the HGMA. It's basically a group of people that are trying to help out the goat industry. If you would like more info for joining Email me at [email protected]
Thanks, 
Maci


----------

